

Adsense Guard, how to protect your income - jconde
http://adsenseguard.com/

======
K2h
Genius. If they detect fraud, remove google adds and substite others so you
can continue to make money from false clicks while protecting your google
revenue. I don't think this will last very long, it will just encourage other
add sellers to put measures in place to ban you with little reason.

